# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Përshëndetje nga Aksinja

## Aksinja

- Emri --------------- Aksinja (doja të thoja Monda)
- Mosha ------------ Pas pak ditësh mbush 13514 ditë (dmth 37 vjeçe)
- Vëndbanimi ------ në lagje me Skëndërbeun, (Tiranë)
- Vëndlindja ------- e njëjt me vëndlindjen e Kryeministrit (Tropojë )
- Gjendja juaj shoqerore--- E martuar më duket  :rrotullo syte: 
- Shkolla ------------ të lartën  
- Profesioni -------- eh,,,, Jap mënd  :buzeqeshje: 
- Hobe, interesa -- muzikën, veprime me numrat , interes kam të kem lek më shum 
- Deshirat,enderrat ---- Të kem një kështjell timen  :me dylbi: 

- Cfare ju pelqen te vizitoni ne kete forum?--- E kam vizituar disa her këtë forum , temat në përgjithësi jan interesante, dhe komentet më kan bër përshtypje, prandaj vendosa të regjistrohem

- Cilin do te kishit deshire te pershendetnit? --------- të gjith anëtarët e forumit, edhe pse nuk i njof

----------


## e panjohura

Mire se erdhe ne kete sofer mbare Shqiptare!

----------


## broken_smile

> - Emri --------------- Aksinja (doja të thoja Monda)
> - Mosha ------------ Pas pak ditësh mbush 13514 ditë (dmth 37 vjeçe)
> - Vëndbanimi ------ në lagje me Skëndërbeun, (Tiranë)
> - Vëndlindja ------- e njëjt me vëndlindjen e Kryeministrit (Tropojë )
> - Gjendja juaj shoqerore--- E martuar më duket 
> - Shkolla ------------ të lartën  
> - Profesioni -------- eh,,,, Jap mënd : )
> - Hobe, interesa -- muzikën, veprime me numrat , interes kam të kem lek më shum 
> - *Deshirat,enderrat ---- Të kem një kështjell timen* 
> ...


nje keshtjelle te gjithen tenden?!  :i habitur!:   why? :=)

hello Aksinja :=)

----------


## <katunari>

Përshëndetje  Aksinja, ulu qaty, a u lodhe, a po don me pi diqka ?

----------


## Aksinja

> Mire se erdhe ne kete sofer mbare Shqiptare!


Përshëndetje e panjohur dhe faleminderit për mirseardhjen

----------


## Aksinja

Broken Smile, përshëndetje
për pyetjen në lidhje me kështjellën , , , dëshira të kem një kështjell timen më erdhi pasi lexova romanin Konti i Monte Kristos, nga përshkrimi që bën autori kështjellave të fut në ëndërrime

----------


## thirsty

Mire se me gjete  :ngerdheshje:  

Mire se erdhe :-)

----------


## ♥ Ela ♥

Qendrim te kendeshem ne forum, Monda.

----------


## Aksinja

> Përshëndetje  Aksinja, ulu qaty, a u lodhe, a po don me pi diqka ?


Përshëndetje,
kafe si fillim do kisha pi

----------


## Aksinja

> Mire se me gjete  
> 
> Mire se erdhe :-)


Aldi vërtet mir se të gjeta

----------


## Aksinja

> Qendrim te kendeshem ne forum, Monda.


Faleminderit për mikpritjen Ela

----------


## 2043

> - Emri --------------- Aksinja (doja të thoja Monda)
> - Mosha ------------ Pas pak ditësh mbush 13514 ditë (dmth 37 vjeçe)
> - Vëndbanimi ------ në lagje me Skëndërbeun, (Tiranë)
> - Vëndlindja ------- e njëjt me vëndlindjen e Kryeministrit (Tropojë )
> - Gjendja juaj shoqerore--- E martuar më duket 
> - Shkolla ------------ të lartën  
> - Profesioni -------- eh,,,, Jap mënd 
> - Hobe, interesa -- muzikën, veprime me numrat , interes kam të kem lek më shum 
> - Deshirat,enderrat ---- Të kem një kështjell timen 
> ...


hajde prezantim hajde.
Ke haruar te tregosh emrin e burrit
Emrin e vjehres
Emrin e drejtorit te shkolles  :perqeshje: 
Gjatesine, 
Peshen
Ngjyren e syve
Nr e kembes.  :buzeqeshje: 
Mirseerdhe Monda :Lulja3:

----------


## ximi_abedini

Pershendetje dhe mirserdhe

----------


## <katunari>

> Përshëndetje,
> kafe si fillim do kisha pi


Prit pak , po shkoj po kqyri, kush e ka renin e magjes sot prej grave,
se na burrat ne katun nuk bajna hyzmet valla  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Aksinja

> hajde prezantim hajde.
> Ke haruar te tregosh emrin e burrit
> Emrin e vjehres
> Emrin e drejtorit te shkolles 
> Gjatesine, 
> Peshen
> Ngjyren e syve
> Nr e kembes. 
> Mirseerdhe Monda


Përsëndeje 
Më vure në siklet, ai pyetsor ishte te rregullat e forumit që duheshin lexuar para se të postoja
Un vë re se mund të bëj rregullim sërish të prezantimit

----------


## Aksinja

> Pershendetje dhe mirserdhe


Përshëndetje dhe për ju

----------


## broken_smile

> Broken Smile, përshëndetje
> për pyetjen në lidhje me kështjellën , , , dëshira të kem një kështjell timen më erdhi pasi lexova romanin Konti i Monte Kristos, nga përshkrimi që bën autori kështjellave të fut në ëndërrime


Dantesi i shkrete vuante aty brenda ndersa ti enderroje, bukur  :ngerdheshje:  (shaka)  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dar_di

Mirë se erdhe në F/SH dhe kalofsh mirë çdoherë!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Aksinja

Faleminderit Dar di

----------


## A.V.A.T.A.R

Mire se na erdhe ,
Mire se na gjete.
Qendrim te kendshem ne F\SH  :ngerdheshje:

----------

